# Best Weather Site



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

Any suggestions?


----------



## plowman350 (Jul 19, 2004)

*same question yesterday*

Yesterday I posted the same question in the general snowplowing forrum. The responses I got were:

noaa.gov
weatherbug.com (I liked this one)
weather.com


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

The window that looks south east of here.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

www.accuweather.com is another pretty good one.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

look out your window to the west...


there ya go!


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

I like this site 

wunderground.com

I have found this to be the most accurate site of all of em' 
Way better than weather.com


----------



## VALLEYWIDEPA (Oct 16, 2004)

Dwan said:


> The window that looks south east of here.


What if he has no windows at all then wut


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Then you get the same forcast the wether forcasters get here.
They once had windows but blacked them out so they could see there monitors better. Forcast has never been the same sence.


----------



## usabestsnoplowr (Nov 6, 2004)

accu weather was rated the best in my area. Most accurate Hmmmmm.


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*Weather forcast site*

I have had many schools on weather. I have been a pilot for over 20 yrs. I have found the aviation forecasts only go 6 hours into the future and they are not 100% accurate. We have 2 airports in area that give forecasts. One is close to Lake Erie and the other one is 10 miles SE of our business. The amounts of snow vary so much in the 10 miles to regional airport that the forecast is just a general idea of what might happen. I have used all the aviation weather web sites and many public weather sites and still have a problem getting the snow amounts exact. The look out window and check lot still is the most accurate. In NE Ohio we have the great lakes to give us moisture and that makes snow fall prediction very hard. The science of weather prediction is still in infancy stages

Dave


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

plowman350 said:


> Yesterday I posted the same question in the general snowplowing forrum. The responses I got were:
> 
> noaa.gov
> weatherbug.com (I liked this one)
> weather.com


yup, I like weatherbug.com.................... They are very close on what they say. :waving:


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

SkykingHD said:


> I have had many schools on weather. I have been a pilot for over 20 yrs. I have found the aviation forecasts only go 6 hours into the future and they are not 100% accurate. We have 2 airports in area that give forecasts. One is close to Lake Erie and the other one is 10 miles SE of our business. The amounts of snow vary so much in the 10 miles to regional airport that the forecast is just a general idea of what might happen. I have used all the aviation weather web sites and many public weather sites and still have a problem getting the snow amounts exact. The look out window and check lot still is the most accurate. In NE Ohio we have the great lakes to give us moisture and that makes snow fall prediction very hard. The science of weather prediction is still in infancy stages
> 
> Dave


Dave 
I have the same deal,fly out of PTK,live 1/2 mile from the airport,have used nooa weather,AOPA weather link and still the best is look out the window. I do like live radar though to see where the storm is headed.

Regards Mike


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*forcasts VS current conditions*

Weather bug, Weather.com, Accuweather ect ect do a good job of telling us the current conditions also the aviation weather sites give up to the minute weather observations (ASOS and AWAS) reporting airports.

Most airports that have fair amount of traffic have automated weather reporting systems and you can get them via radio or telephone. Current conditions like temp, dew point, visibilities, cloud heights and type of precipitation ect, but no forecast.

I would like the science of weather forecasting to advance so we could either sleep in or know when we get up at a for-casted time the snow would be here.

I am allowed to dream!

Dave


----------

